# OK to start autox @ 1200 miles?



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

Owner's manual in new 330i says keep under 4k rpm and moderate throttle until 1200 k miles. Can I then let 'er rip?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm going to a NJ BMWCCA autocross next Sunday with 2000 miles on my car. I hope it's OK, because I'm going regardless... :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *The parking lot at Bridgewater ballpark isn't too big.. they usaully set up a tight course*


Darn.

This is my first time going to Bridgewater. Here's a map of the course. :dunno:









I want to go to an autocross in my new car before my driver's school at Summit Point in May. You aren't going to Bridgwater this time around?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

PhilH said:


> *Darn.
> 
> This is my first time going to Bridgewater. Here's a map of the course. :dunno:
> 
> ...


That course doesn't look nearly convoluted enough.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *That course doesn't look nearly convoluted enough. *


They need to talk to Kevin. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> *It's really not a very big parking lot, and for some reason, the painted lines are about 1/8" thick. Depending on your speed, and angle to the stripes, you can really feel/hear it in your car. And the black dots in the layout are lighting posts!! Those light poles restrict how you can layout a course
> 
> Can't say enough nice things about the people who run the event.
> 
> I'm not sure if I am going yet, or not. The monthly meeting for CCA/NJ is taking place on Tuesday Night at a local dealership (Tech Night 4/15) and the NY car show on 4/19. The "Honey do" list might be too large for me to be able to get down there this Sunday... *


The DC guys will tell you that that lot looks huge in comparison and that there are relatively few light poles. And, like I said, that the course is extremely straightforward.

I wish I had an NCC course map to post.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

Light posts, eh?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *I wish I had an NCC course map to post. *


The first one is from a lot that is MUCH larger than the one where we ran most of last years event. I didn't mark, light poles, garbage drums or the watchtower.










Below is the most convoluted of the bunch last year. The lot size is pretty small...probably close to the square footage of the Bridgewater one. It is also missing notations of the four light poles that run up the center of the map.










I think those are the only two from last year that I posted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. Now add the lightpoles running up that gap that bisects the drawing and you get the full picture.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I started taking my car to the track at 1500 miles...no problems


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *My god. Are you allowed to take time-outs during the run to reference the map?  *


11 of the 83 entrants went off course in each of their 4 runs. One of them is a rather prolific poster here at the fest.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *My god. Are you allowed to take time-outs during the run to reference the map?  *


The annoying part was that I missed the same damn gate in all of my runs.  I don't think I've had an off course run since that autox, though.

Unfortunately, that was my third autox... For some reason, I drove really well in the first one... And then in th second and third ones, I WAY overdrove the car.  Still working on that, but getting a lot better.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *11 of the 83 entrants went off course in each of their 4 runs. One of them is a rather prolific poster here at the fest.  *


:asshole:

And it was three runs. If it'd been four, I'd have been on course for the last one.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *:asshole:
> 
> And it was three runs. If it'd been four, I'd have been on course for the last one.  *


3, 4, who was counting? :neener:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *the second course posted (with the figure 8's) is that the course were the M3/4 had a run in with the P car???
> 
> sorry for going so far off topic, Steve *


Well, it was Steve's M3/4 that was hit. :eeps:

But, no, that's not the course. The crash happened at an SCCA event a couple months earlier. The course that it happened on was about as simple and straight forward as it gets. The thing to keep in mind about that one was that it was truly a freak occurrence.


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *the second course posted (with the figure 8's) is that the course were the M3/4 had a run in with the P car???
> 
> sorry for going so far off topic, Steve *


Other way around: It was a p car that had a run in with my m3/4, dammit!

That doesn't look like the course. The one the impromptu demolition derby was on had a 'skid pad' almost right off the start.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they only run one car at a time :yikes:

I guess when it is that simple everyone is done much faster so there is no need for cars to run at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

SteveMD said:


> *Other way around: It was a p car that had a run in with my m3/4, dammit!
> 
> That doesn't look like the course. The one the impromptu demolition derby was on had a 'skid pad' almost right off the start. *


I still can't believe the insurance company totalled it. You just know it's on the road today with a salvage title.

But, hey, you're in a ZHP now. So it's not all bad.


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

TD said:


> *I still can't believe the insurance company totalled it. You just know it's on the road today with a salvage title.
> 
> But, hey, you're in a ZHP now. So it's not all bad. *


The frame was bent. I told the insurance co. that if they fixed it and I tried to sell or trade later, the Carfax report would screw me. (I called it accident depreciation) By that time the bodyshop was into 7 pages of their estimate so the ins. co blinked, paid up. Decent sum, too. USAA rocks.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow, I love those course layouts...Out here in CA, the LA and San Diego CCA never has the course intersecting itself, as we run 4 or so cars on the course at a time...which might be kinda interesting on your course


----------

